# [SOLVED] Intel Laptop Audio Drivers - Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M - AC'97 Audio Controller



## dave111223

I just reformatted this laptop which is a non-specific brand (ie not Dell, HP etc...)

I installed Everest and found that it has an Intel board, and downloaded the Video and Chipset drivers from the Intel website. Video card is working correctly.

But i cannot find the audio drivers on the Intel site, and try to download the generic Realtek drivers directly from the Realtek website but that didn't work.

Here is the information that Everest gives about the Audio device:

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter *Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-1]*

Motherboard:
CPU Type Mobile Intel Pentium M 725, 1600 MHz (16 x 100)
Motherboard Chipset Intel Montara-GM+ i855GME

I've tried searching all over for drivers but just not sure what to do now?


----------



## joeten

*Re: Intel Laptop Audio Drivers - Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M - AC'97 Audio Controller*

Hi try running the update utility http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Default.aspx


----------



## dave111223

*Re: Intel Laptop Audio Drivers - Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M - AC'97 Audio Controller*

I tried running the auto detected but it just says:


> Audio Driver for Intel® Desktop Board
> Product Detected
> Current Driver Installed
> This device is unknown or unsupported. Please contact the manufacturer for possible updates. More information>>


I found the Video and Chipset drivers through their download pages manually, but they don't have any audio drivers listed (only video and chipset)


----------



## joeten

*Re: Intel Laptop Audio Drivers - Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M - AC'97 Audio Controller*

Hi please follow the guide here and post your pci,ven and dev or you may wish to search for the driver with the info http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Intel Laptop Audio Drivers - Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M - AC'97 Audio Controller*

Hi,
Please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have


----------



## dave111223

*Re: Intel Laptop Audio Drivers - Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M - AC'97 Audio Controller*

I have a yellow on "Multimedia Audio Controller":

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_84021584&REV_03\3&267A616A&0&FD

I tried looking it up at PCIdatabase.com but it just has a link to the realtek site, when i try to download the generic drivers from their site it doesn't work.

And also on the PCI Modem:

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C6&SUBSYS_40071584&REV_03\3&267A616A&0&FE


----------



## dave111223

*Re: Intel Laptop Audio Drivers - Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M - AC'97 Audio Controller*

I also tried downloading the Toshiba drivers for the M55 series which were suggested for the modem on PCIdatabase.com, and also tried the sound drivers listed for that computer, but neither worked.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Intel Laptop Audio Drivers - Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M - AC'97 Audio Controller*

Hi,
Try this driver for the Audio:
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...1494&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire 1520&OS=X01&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_6

This driver for the Modem:
http://aliendl.alienware.com/Mobile/244/244_Modem_3.20.04.360.zip


----------



## dave111223

*Re: Intel Laptop Audio Drivers - Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M - AC'97 Audio Controller*

Thank you so much, both drivers work.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Intel Laptop Audio Drivers - Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M - AC'97 Audio Controller*

Hi,
Glad to hear it.

Thanks for letting us know.

Bill


----------

